# Error Etage in grub?

## gerold456

Hallo dies ist mein erstes Posting.

Ich habe Ubuntu und Windows parallel installiert.

Ich will wissen,wenn ich

Gentoo oder sabayon installieren und dann von Ubuntu aus die gentoo Partition lösche gibt es dann einen grub error Etage?

----------

## gerold456

Wenn ich in diesem Forum keine Antwort bekomme, mache ich ein xposting.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Solange du die /boot Partition nicht anrührst sollte bei Grub nix schief gehen.

----------

## gerold456

Danke 

@Child_of_Sun_24

für dein posting.

----------

## gerold456

Darf ich den /boot löschen oder gibt es dann Error stage?

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Das Verzeichnis auf der root Partition ja, nur die Boot Partition nicht.

----------

